# Alright atpjunkie......



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

Did you pull the trigger and buy a frame from the guy in Boston? Which one(s) did you get? Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*not yet.*

I'll let ya knw when I do.


----------

